
Someone took over the Australian PMs domain name and is boasting about it - gszathmari
https://satiex.net/2018/10/18/someone-took-over-the-pms-domain-name-and-is-boasting-about-it-on-facebook/
======
techdragon
I do so love that they can mock him via song. I can’t imagine being able to do
this for any previous prime minster while poor Scotty M is once again ripe for
mockery.

I do wonder how long his website will remain this way before lawyers and such
are engaged as a .com.au requires actual business details to be provided to
the registrar. But I’m not an expert on Australia’s domain name jurisprudence
so this might be interesting to watch.

------
neo4sure
Can I send a thankyou note to him?

